# Al Raha Beach Experiences



## Gavtek

Does anyone have any experience of living in any of the developments in Al Raha Beach (Al Bandar, Al Muneera, Al Zeina)?

I'm looking for a sea view 2 bedroom apartment but I'm unsure which area is the best in terms of nicest beach area, best quality of buildings, proximity to supermarket, accessibility of taxis, not directly under airport flight paths, not plagued with developer issues, etc.

Ideally we'd be in a quiet area, walking distance to a beach and supermarket, good facilities for children, nice (and not too crowded) pool, that kind of thing. We lived in Dubai Marina before, so same kind of thing really, the ability to go out for a walk in the evenings.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Al Bandar are the more expensive and are further from the flight path - but no beach.
Al muneera is between Al Bandar and Al Zeina, nice buildings, good shops and good (smallish beach).
Al Zeina is cheapest places, biggest beach - but near flight path, new huge interchange for airport and new apartments being built in front.
Of the three - I think Al Muneera ticks most boxes?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Depending on your place of work, you could also think about Saadiyat beach. Ticks all boxes but obviously a different location - but should take about 15 minutes from Saadiyat to Yas.


----------



## TallyHo

Didn't I once tell you that all Brits who move to Texas from Dubai always end up moving back to Dubai  

Welcome back. 

You may want to look at Saadiyat Island. Very nice. They have serviced apartments in the St. Regis as well as Saadiyat Beach Residences. There's a Waitrose. The beaches are better. Handier to the corniche and the new malls on the island and Yas is only 15 minutes away My preference is Saadiyat over Raha. Give it a look.

There's also Al Bateen, a low rise marina front complex on the south side of the corniche area, not far from Emirates Palace. Very high quality apartments and overall well done.


----------



## Gavtek

Job will be in Mussafah, so Saadiyat is a bit too far. I'll have a look at Al Bateen, cheers!


----------

